# Fairground music



## Pavitti (Aug 25, 2011)

I am having a Fairground Sideshow theme this year but am having difficulty sourcing the right music. I was thinking squeeze box sort of sound with some sinister laughter over the top. Has anyone got any suggestions???


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Pavitti.

The "Ballroom Organ" track from Disney's Haunted Mansion Soundtrack works very well, as does just about any track from the group "Nox Arcana".

Also of note, the song "Whatever Gets You By" by the Features is great, Verne Langdon's Carnival Of Souls Soundtrack, the soundtrack to the game "CarnEvil" and "Dark Carnival" by ZoDiaCMaSSaCrE are all fitting selections.

Best of luck!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Midnight Syndicate's "Carnivale Arcane" CD is another possibility.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, Roxy is right. Carnivale Arcane is great. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you search "Midway Music" on google, you can find some interesting sound bites. Hope that helps.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

I like Nox Arcana-12 haunted carousel It matches the sound of a carnival in my opinion.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I love Nox Arcana's "Carnival of Lost Souls" cd for dark carny type & Midnight Syndicate's newest "Carnival Arcane" is definitely another good one. 

I do have some Twisted Circus audio I've collected & made some carny tracks that might work for you. Shoot me a PM email addy & I'll send ya a few I have.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Dark Intensions - Carnival of Freaks (MP3)


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I bet you'l find something you love here:
http://www.clockworkcabaret.com/


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I'm gonna use this for my circus set up
Amazon.com: Halloween - The Scary Clown: Halloween Hit Squad: MP3 [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Y6gVP%[email protected]@[email protected]@41Y6gVP%2B9hL


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Verne Langdon was fantastic ... RiP.


----------



## Pavitti (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks to you all I have the most fabulous playlist, thank you, you all brilliant. X


----------

